# beautiful if somewhat drizzly squirrel day



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

went out yesterday with my little squirrel dog for a quick hunt in ortonville rec area. we parked in a different spot then usual and explored a new area. she tree'd three in about an hour, unfortunately two were too close to houses for shooting, but we did take a nice fatty fox squirrel. a big buck. met a couple out for a walk on the trails and they asked about what we were doing and the dog and all. i told them we got one nice buck. after a little chat i could tell the guy was interested but knew nothing about hunting, so i told him the old "yeah you can only shoot the male squirrel at this time of year" story. we had a great laugh and when the dog and i got home had a great squirrel lunch. complete with nice hot cornbread

oh,, a PS do other people stop and give a prayer of thanks before they head home ,for the gift of a simple squirrel?


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

john warren said:


> oh,, a PS do other people stop and give a prayer of thanks before they head home ,for the gift of a simple squirrel?


The "gift" was more then that . It was enjoying the woods and all it has to offer. Watching your dog work and some good fellowship.


----------



## deLabé (Sep 17, 2008)

Love it, John. And yes, I've stopped before to give thanks. Didn't get out this year, so I'll have to make do with your story. Thank you.


----------

